# Is this mold or plume?



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I'm sure that question has been asked countless times on here, sorry to ask it myself 

I just noticed this on my box of 25 (24 left) of Montecristo No.4s. Most have it.

It's almost hard like granular which isn't like mold (which I've had - which I could wipe of with my fingers without even feeling it it was so soft).


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like Plume to me!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Their all bad. Send them to me and I'll give them a proper smoke, I mean burial. 

My vote is plume but I'm still learning. Looks tasty! Nice pics also


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

That does not look mold like to me. How old is the box?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm gonna vote for mold. Hopefully not so.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

looks like mold to me, hope I'm wrong


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Check this out.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I'm guessing mold and hoping I'm wrong.

Does it leave any marks on the wrapper when you wipe it off?


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like mold.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

For reference here is plume (bloom) : That Monte has light mold on it.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Drool....


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

OK, judging from mold looks like, this is definitely NOT mold. I viewed more photos of moldy stogies on the net, and they all look to have kind of a center spots with spores growing out from them. The white specks on mine are all spaced out with no clumps together.

And it's HARD almost like very very small grains of salt or sugar. I wiped some off on my finger tip and when I rubbed it between my fingers it was grainy. Might not be plume but it definitely can't be mold because mold isn't hard like that.

I can't remember the date on the box (it's packed away now) but from what I recall they're from '07 or '08.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm going with mold. Plume looks like dust, like if you were to roll your cigar around in some flour and them blow it off so there was just a slight residue left on it. It will be consistent, covering the whole cigar.

Spots = colonies. Colonies = mold.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Well first the cigar itself looks amazing however it is hard to tell but it does seem to be mold however pics dont show the detail as well. I have a microscope that I use and it makes all the difference. I would just wipe it down and put them back in the box.


----------

